# Might be selling out...



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Well, folks, the Sentra and me have had a good run these past 4 years, but the time is coming to move on. It's getting tired and needs a rest from the flogging I subject it to. I'm starting to look at some other cars in consideration of what I might get in the spring. I'm sure there'll be some flaming for my choices, but I'm thinking of the following, in ascending order of price. What I chose in the end will very well depend on my job situation, but it will be a new car.

1. Hyundai Accent. Yup, that's what I said. It's cheap, it's new and has a 100,000 km warranty. Besides I could rally it and feel no guilt about doing that to a new car.
2. Mazda Protege. Nothing fancy but a decent engine and handling for what I need it to do.
3. Ford Focus. I like the hatchback size and versatility and they allegedly handle well out of the box. Besides, one would look good with the Hella HID conversion and a light pod.
4. Mini Cooper. The no brainer choice for me if I have the bucks.

Unfortunately there's no Nissans on that list. The new Sentras just don't do it for me right now. I'll have to see how I feel about them come purchase time and what deals are on, but right now I don't see one in the future.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

id say try for the MINI. 

good thing bout the focus is they are cheap. bad thing is they lose there value pretty quick. but then again you could always do the V8 conversion to have some fun with and boost the value.

what about the Mazda 6?


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

I would say Mini also if you can, if not, and you are looking for handeling then I can say from experiance the Focus is a great car. It's a lil low on the power side but reacts well to intake/exhaust, and is a pretty sturdy car. I got a zx3 the week they came out, and tho I was happy with the car, I traded in my 200 for it and frankly that was a bad idea. But compared to your other choices (excluding the Mini) I would say Focus... Just my opinion.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

there have been times where i have felt like going to the dark side and buying a mitsubishi or anything other than nissan........but something keeps me here being a lil more independant and different.........i have also thought a lot about leaving the import scene because 
A. its expensive
B. its dangerous
C. a lot of trouble involved(smog checks, attention, jealousy, cops, etc.)
D.racing causes engines to last less and tend to have more problems

I have thought many times into hopping on the SUV bandwagon...and i dont mean DUBS, just a nice SUV with some nice rims......tinted windows and a system....that way i dont have the urge to speed.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I would say a new Mazda 6. There are a great looking car, and the power there putting out is crazy. It a nice sporty family car also. Which is always nice. As for you list of cars, the mini is pretty much your best bet out of the list. But the mini is a small fun weekend driver. Thats what your nissan should be unless your not going to put money into it. 

I have also been thinking this over my self and have decided to keep my car for a while and work on it, but still get a nice daily driver aswell. But its up to you bro. No matter what you do, I don't think you will be a sell out.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Thanks for your input guys. I like the look of the Mazda 6 but it's a little too big for what I want. I'm one of those freaks that thinks the smaller the better so far as cars go (hence the Hyundai & Mini Choices). If Nissan sold the Micra/March here, I'd be the first one down at the dealership.

I don't really think I'm selling out, but I thought it would make a good thread subject.


----------



## XEpickup30 (Jan 28, 2003)

i would definatly not suggest to get a focus, they have some really bad problems , god i work on them all day. Why not get another Sentra?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

how about a golf gti? 1.8l and turbo =


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Your choices are:
Protege, Focus, Accent, Mini.
Well, rule out the mini because its too expensive to maintain, own and buy. You can't put anything in it besides a passenger and driver. 
The focus, as good a looker and handler and ergonomics king as it is is easily outshined by the hyundai in terms of quality. The focus actually has the most recal notices of any new car.
As for the accent vs. the protege, I believe the accent is bigger. Also I think the accent has a prettier face. The mazda has a better tail. Out of the box the accent is not the performer that the protege is however the money you save on the accent vs. the protege could theoretically make it so. Plus you can get more real options (leather vs. a strut bar) in the accent. 
Hyndai doesn't build crap cars anymore. Just don't buy one older than 2001.
I saw a lowered accent the other day in front of McGill with mesh put in the front openings, it looked solid.
The protege always has the mazdaspeed turbo that you can get with it (not the mazdaspeed protege, those are hard to find and have dealer markups, I mean just order the turbo kit from mazdaspeed).

Seth


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Yes, I am a little put off by the Focus with the questionable build quality and recalls and that would be a major factor in my descision.

I've considered the new Sentras and I'll have to drive an SE-R (not Spec V) to see if I like it. The thing is, I prefer hatchbacks, so the Sentra has some points against it already.

As for the Mini, I don't have to sit back there so I don't really care about the usefullensss of the rear seat. If I got the Mini I would be leasing it under a business and using it as an advertising platform for events as well as a driver so I'm not concerned about it after lease expiry.

On the Golf, I've always liked them but I'd rather have the Mini in that price range. I know the power isn't there in the Mini but for me it makes up for it in go-kart like ride. I'll probably test drive one just to see. I also wouldn't hesitate to go road rallying in a brand new Golf. They just seem to beg for it.

Thanks for all your input guys. It's good to see people on a biased brand specific board give an honest opinion about other brands.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

OK, I have to adsmit the new Sentras haven't done much for me, but I just priced a SpecV and holy [email protected]<K, I can actually afford one. I didn't realize how cheap the lease was. I know it isn't the same as buying , but with a trade in, my lease payments would be exactly the same as when I bought the 94 Sentra used in 99. Hmmm, this definitely will affect my purchase. I may stay with Nissan after all. Now if they only made them in Refrigerator White....


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *Now if they only made them in Refrigerator White.... *


Lol, Thats funny. There might be hope after all.


----------

